

When did the web get do damn complicated? - ZenJosh
http://blog.27percent.co/post/46251368271/when-did-the-web-get-do-damn-complicated

======
losvogas
Great Article. I highly agree. It seems like that all web-related technologies
doesn't make our lives easier. Sass, Less, Compass, Rails, Git, Capistrano,
Ajax, Rest, ... the list goes on and on.

I wrote a blog post about a similar topic. All these technologies are supposed
to make our live easier to produce better products but learning these
technologies takes time and therefor money.

But learning all these tools and master them seems impossible. So you have to
choose between mastery in a few areas or mediocrity in all.

The question is: Is good enough? <http://sebastian-rupp.com/is-good-enough/>

------
wglb
I am thinking you made a typo with the headline "...get do damn complicated .
. ." where "do" wants to be "to".

But in reading the article, this potential typo shows up twice more there.

